# stopped improving what else can i try?



## newcastleSharp (Mar 20, 2007)

hey guys this is my first post but ive been reading the forums for a while now and some good advice has been given out so im hoping you can help me out here.

im trying to bulk up at the moment but ive been stuck at my current weight of 12st 10 lbs for about 3 weeks now. i gained quite a lot over winter going from 11st to the now 12st 10lb however now its stopped. ive been eating like a horse every 2 hours, loads of protein and carbs and drinkin loads of water. was using 2ml enthante and 6ml eq. i have just recently had some photos taken and im not happy with what ive seen. my arms are still the same size and ive put on a bit of fat, some muscle too obviously. my current training programme is

monday - arms

tuesday - legs

wednes - chest

thurs - back

fri - shoulders

sat - off

sun - repeat from top

i aim for around 20 sets per bodypart and lift as heavy as possible for 8 reps or so on everythin. i have just started on 3ml winstrol and 6ml eq to try and lean up a bit but im struggling to break that 13st barrier. as far as i can see im doing everything possible that should be pilling the mass on but it aint happening.

please help?? where am i going wrong?


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to the board dude.

Your weight gain is astronomical in such a short space of time. Nearly 2 stone during winter? Too much.

Don't panic staying at the same weight for 3 weeks, worry if your weight stays the same for ages (taking into account your diet is spot on).

Incidentally; please can you post up your current diet?


----------



## newcastleSharp (Mar 20, 2007)

thanks for taking the time to help mate.

my current diet is pretty much the same every day

5am - 1cup oatmeal and protein drink

8am - tuna sandwhich

11am - 1 big potato, 250g tuna and 1/2 can of low salt low sugar baked beans

1.30 - 3 Train

3pm protein drink

4pm 5 egg whites , 2 slice wholemeal toast

6pm dinner is usually 1 and 1/2 chicken breast with rice or potatoes or pasta

8pm 250g tuna with 2 slice wholemeal toast

10pm protein drink before bed.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

To be honest mate, your diet isn't that bad.

8am meal is fine (providing it's wholemeal or granary bread), however you could have a potato instead.

11am meal is fine. Can you vary it with chicken instead? I'm just thinking you have a lot of tuna in a day & it will drive you insane soon enough. Maybe cut the beans out & have veg with the meal.

3pm meal should be a PWO shake consisting of simple carbs, i.e. dextrose. This is the only time you should consume simple carbs - after training.

4pm - I'd cut bread out. Too much isn't great. Possibly have some chicken/lean mince meat/steak with some potatoes - perfect post carb meal.

6pm meal is good - possibly cut the pasta at that time & have rice with a low fat sauce.

8pm - again, I wouldn't have tuna & toast. I'd have oats with some eggs or something.

10pm - have a shake as your doing & add some good fats to your shake like an egg or some natural peanut butter.

You eat a lot of food during the day which is good. You don't HAVE to eat every 2 hours. Every 2-3 people recommend. If your still full after 2 hours, I'd wait until the third hour & see how you feel.


----------



## newcastleSharp (Mar 20, 2007)

thanks mate, i had a feeling i might be eating too much bread.

ive thought about adding met-rx's creatine mono as another post w/out drink as that has simple carbs in it but im scared the creatine will bloat me out coz from the photos i took last night im already carrying too much fat and water for my liking.

ill try replacing some potatoes for the bread i have then, its just i cant think of anything else which will taste ok with egg whites??

so do ya reckon my training routine is ok coz i was thinkin of starting dorian yates style training of 3 or 4 days a week and doing less exercises. im only scared this wont work and will be a waste of time. i wish i knew what most pro bodybuilders did to get their mass, whether they blitzed the gym 5 or 6 days a week from early on or if they did less to begin with.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I have oats & then eat eggs afterwards (or the other way round depending on how I'm feeling).

To me, I don't always have meals what will go well together. I'm more interested in having the protein, the carbs & the good fats whichever way I can.

For training, bump for PScarb, Nine Pack, DB, TT etc.... they will help you loads with that.


----------



## newcastleSharp (Mar 20, 2007)

cheers pal, ive actually just been up to see brian flockhart who lives near me, he's an ex twice mr briatain and he reckons i have been overtraining and should lower the volume and increase the intensity which ties in with the dorian yates stuff ive been lookin at, so im givin that a go, and hopefully the size will start to pile on. cheers anyway chris for the diet advice, appreciated.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

No probs mate.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

newcastleSharp said:


> so do ya reckon my training routine is ok coz i was thinkin of starting dorian yates style training of 3 or 4 days a week and doing less exercises. im only scared this wont work and will be a waste of time. i wish i knew what most pro bodybuilders did to get their mass, whether they blitzed the gym 5 or 6 days a week from early on or if they did less to begin with.


The long & short of it is you are massively overtraining & allowing no time whatsoever for adaptive growth. How can anyone possibly think that Dorians methods might not work?! I seem to remember he did reasonably well after all!

Back off a bit, train eod & less volume, more quality work with a few warm up sets & ONE failure set per exercise. I feel like a stuck record saying this again but It's staggering how many people overtrain & overlook the importance of recuperation. You grow when you are OUT of the gym. Think about it.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Nine Pack said:


> The long & short of it is you are massively overtraining & allowing no time whatsoever for adaptive growth. How can anyone possibly think that Dorians methods might not work?! I seem to remember he did reasonably well after all!
> 
> Back off a bit, train eod & less volume, more quality work with a few warm up sets & ONE failure set per exercise. I feel like a stuck record saying this again but It's staggering how many people overtrain & overlook the importance of recuperation. You grow when you are OUT of the gym. Think about it.


Sorry to get off topic, but sh1t Paul, look at how ripped that back shot is. Bodyfat must be ridiculously low. :hail:


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

newcastleSharp said:


> cheers pal, ive actually just been up to see brian flockhart who lives near me, he's an ex twice mr briatain and he reckons i have been overtraining and should lower the volume and increase the intensity which ties in with the dorian yates stuff ive been lookin at, so im givin that a go, and hopefully the size will start to pile on. cheers anyway chris for the diet advice, appreciated.


How old are you????

Do you live near blyth (i train at Mozzie's Gym where brian sometimes trains, he is huge)???


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

chrisj22 said:


> Sorry to get off topic, but sh1t Paul, look at how ripped that back shot is. Bodyfat must be ridiculously low. :hail:


People tend not to believe me when I tell them, but I was approx 1-1.5% in that pic & nearly dead. I actually got down further the following year (2006) but got no damn pics to show for it. Ho hum.


----------



## newcastleSharp (Mar 20, 2007)

alright scottswald im 22, i train at the JJB in north shields at the minute. its a bit of a hike so i might look at training somewhere else eventually once ive bulked up a bit.

i know nine-pak its unbeleiveable i could doubt what dorian yates advised, i guess i just had a slight lack of knowledge and thought by blitzing my body from a much work as possible it would grow more. the reason i thought that was coz ive got stallone's book and he talks about the training he did to get in shape for rocky 3 (he had 2.5%) bodyfat in that i think i remember him saying. he was training twice a day 6 days a week. he even admits now that at the time he was overtraining but i guess i took the thinkin of...well thats what he did and it worked so ill do it too and see what happens, and i have put on weight, but like ive said earlier im holding too much bodyfat and water retention for my liking and im still wanting to get bigger. anyway im gonna stick with mr Yates' workout and looking forward to seeing what happens over the next few months, hopefully ill be in shape for the beach this summer (ps. another thing which is really pi55ing me off is the acne on my shoulders) christ will it ever go away?! lol

anyway cheers for the help.

steve


----------



## pressgang (Jan 22, 2006)

dorian yates believed in the mike mentzer pricipal heavy duty which

would be lower reps & maybe only a couple of sets, you dont say how

long u have been training , as for the advice brian

flockhart gave u it will give u a better approach to your training !

u are in the more questions than answers stage we all went through it


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

newcastleSharp said:


> the reason i thought that was coz ive got stallone's book and he talks about the training he did to get in shape for rocky 3 (he had 2.5%) bodyfat in that i think i remember him saying. What a fat git!  , would'nt catch me getting that far out!
> 
> (ps. another thing which is really pi55ing me off is the acne on my shoulders) christ will it ever go away?! lol
> 
> ...


----------



## newcastleSharp (Mar 20, 2007)

nice one thanks, i might try using them a couple times a week. i used to use them but i find i dont tan very well, just go red. plus there is skin cancer in my family from my grand dad so i cant use them too regularly. how unlucky am i man. some guys in my gym never get any acne, tan easily and gain only muscle and hardly any fat without even touching any cardio and eating whatever the hell they want. lucky ba5tards!!


----------

